# Excel Closes unexpectedly



## dennis.shepherd (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi,

We are having a problem with Excel 2003 whereby it regularly closes unexpectedly. This happens not with one but many Excel files.

We are running Office 2003, with all patches and SP2 applied in a Terminal Services environment.

The server is a quad Zeon with 4GB Ram running Windows Server 2003 Enterprise edition.

Any suggestions as to how to cure this problem would be appreciated.

Dennis


----------

